# (new england) winter is coming.. need advice/inspiration on coats!



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 18, 2011)

hello ladies (&amp; gents)!

so winter is "almost here" and i really don't want to wait to buy my winter coat until last minute like i did last year.

i live in rhode island and last year's winter was HORRIBLE, and now i'm not sure what coat to buy.

i don't have any great stores near me, and to be quite frankly i "don't trust" forever 21 with a winter coat. heck, i don't trust them with any kind of clothes.. they seem to rip and break for me every single time after a month's wear.

so, i was considering ordering from top shop. does anyone have experience with their duffle coats? i was particularly interested in their red duffle coat:





it's quite pricey IMO ($170), but then again i always keep my winter coat for at least 2-3 years. last year i bought a cheaper coat from marshalls and it broke by the end of the season.. i was super upset. so now i think i better invest in something.. but since i can only order online from topshop, i was wondering what you think about these coats. will they hold up to a really really cold winter? i don't drive and rely on public transport, so it's not just "jumping into the car and running from the parking lot to the office" but actually walking around in the cold.

i also liked this one:



$140

but i'm just not sure. i'm planing on wearing my black uggs all winter long (lol, yes.. i know.. they're not the most pretty shoes out there.. but i'd rather have warm feet than hike thru the snow in heels xD). what do you think would look better?

alsoooo... i'm not "fat" by any means, but i'm not skinny either - would i just be safer off with just a dark navy or black coat? i like the red, but i'm not sure how i'll feel about it on myself and i have no way of trying it on before buying it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh. generally, i like red (lipstick, blush, bags, shoes, lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

on a related note, SHOW ME YOUR WINTER COATS!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## divadoll (Sep 18, 2011)

depends on what colours are in your wardrobe...

I like the red but I don't think I'd wanna wear that everyday in the winter.  The beige is more wearable.


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Sep 18, 2011)

my wardrobe.. well... it's black black. dark denim. more black. some beige/brown... more black. hahaha. i'm leaning towards red because it's longer than the beige one. ugh. i'm just not sure!


----------



## divadoll (Sep 18, 2011)

I have about 7 winter coats.  I don't have a red so I'd buy the red.  They are both pretty similar except the colour.  They online only or can you go try them on?


----------



## divadoll (Sep 18, 2011)

This I got on eBay, vintage, mink collared wool swing coat. (similar but not exactly this one).


----------

